
Deep-sea gigantism - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-sea_gigantism
======
pvaldes
One reason of this is the water; other reason is that terrestrial ecosystems
has been wiped of all the big fauna by humans. No humans = more big species of
animals.

Horned turtles, haast's eagles an moas in Australia,

Glyptodonts and geant sloths in South-America

Right whales, mamut, rhinoceros, black bears, lions, leopards, hyaenas,
jiraffes, geant deers, wild horses... Europe is lacking of practically all his
megafauna level

